# fletching short vs. long



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know about the distances, but what type of rest are you using?

I ask because I use a whisker biscuit, and my first set of arrows had 3" vanes, suggested to me by the guys at the big box store. I didn't even think about it, but the guys at my local pro shop let me know that I should be using 4" vanes with a whisker biscuit, because the 3" vanes come too close to the outside of the biscuit and actually slow down the arrow in the tighter whiskers near the outside. 

I checked out my arrows and sure enough my 3" vanes were starting to deform and wrinkle near the edges. 

Just another thing to think about.


----------



## muaddib (Apr 17, 2012)

im using a whisker biscuit myself, and i've been shooting a mix of 2" carbon express and 4" gold tip


----------



## pinwheeler001 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im my opinion i would ditch the whisker biscuit and get a full containment drop away such as the trophy ridge revolution!!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

FYI.
Larger veins act to better stabilize the arrow in flight but like everything, there are trade-offs.
Veins/Feathers all weigh differently. This weight added to the rear of the shaft can have a major impact on arrow flight especially if you are using light tips.
The arrows weight - Front-of-Center - (FOC) is important because it's the front to back balance of the arrow. You want it a bit front heavy for stability.
You also have a thing called "Helical" on the veins. Helical puts a twist on the placement of the veins on the shaft and in flight causes the arrow to spin. This too assists stability but the more twist (helical) you use acts to slow the arrow down. Most factory veins are installed with little or no helical at all.
Personally I use as much Helical as I can.
There is nothing inherently wrong with a Whisker Biscuit. It has it's advantages and disadvantages like most everything.


----------



## Get Bucked (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive used everything from 187 flexfletch to 3 inch feathers and with field points or good expandable broad heads you wont see a difference with vane size unless your bow is out of tune or the bigger vanes are touching something on your bow i recommend blazer x2 vanes there small but not to small


----------

